# My Blackberry is Not Working!



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Since this has been on YouTube since December maybe everyone has seen it, but someone just provided the link to me and it's funny!

[YOUTUBEHD]kAG39jKi0lI[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

The British have such amazing humor, er, humour.
I wish that D* would broadcast BBC America in HD.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I love this skit, though I think some of it kind of goes over the heads of most American's, "Let's try it on Orange" etc.

Have to say though, when we had the outage, I'm glad we had a backup that kept our units pretty much working


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

rsblaski said:


> The British have such amazing humor, er, humour.
> I wish that D* would broadcast BBC America in HD.


+1.

I'm sure the folks at RIM aren't laughing, esp. due to the timing, but what a hoot to see this again. Thanks.


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Very clever and well done


----------

